# Over 100 feet?



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

I know you cant beleive everything you read, but on craigslist, I found an ad for Performance Birmingham Rollers
that says they roll over 100 feet. Is that possbile?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

ive only heard 40, and to the ground. If there local why dont you head over there and the birds will show what they can do.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

NewHopePoultry said:


> I know you cant beleive everything you read, but on craigslist, I found an ad for Performance Birmingham Rollers
> that says they roll over 100 feet. Is that possbile?


It is possible but highly unlikely. There are very few that will ever roll that deep. Most that do...tend to be too hot and become roll downs or chronic bumpers. Go and visit the guy and see what the birds can really do. If he doesn't allow you to see the birds in the air, then you know it's not true. Let us know if you do go.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*100 foot*

Find out what family they are I know Ty Coleman breeds realy deep birds mabe you could get a hold of him and ask but I agree with 2y4 life it is very hard to get a bird that will go that deep and not bump but Ty would know a lot more then I would


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Ty might have a 100'er or two but not many. Most of his deep stuff is around 60'-80' MAX. There aren't many guys who have birds that consistently roll 100'. 

Newhopepoultry, is the guy you're talking about Tom Williams from Kansas City?


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

I think the ad said Kansas City, but I didnt see a name


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

NewHopePoultry said:


> I think the ad said Kansas City, but I didnt see a name


Does he have a website called "performancerollers.com"? Anyhow, you should go take a look. Have him put them in the air....if this guy truly does have 100' foot rollers, they'd be quite a sight to see.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

I looked at the ad agaiin and the website was performancerollers.com.

If he was a bit closer, I would go and see them in the air, but currently thats too far for me.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry to jump in with a questions, Whats " bumping " in rollers


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

thepigeonkey said:


> Sorry to jump in with a questions, Whats " bumping " in rollers


 Good question, I was wondering too


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

NewHopePoultry said:


> I looked at the ad agaiin and the website was performancerollers.com.
> 
> If he was a bit closer, I would go and see them in the air, but currently thats too far for me.


Yes, I believe that guy is Tom Williams of Kansas City.




thepigeonkey said:


> Sorry to jump in with a questions, Whats " bumping " in rollers


The term "bumping" describes when a roller rolls while coming out of the kitbox/coop and it rolls and hits the ground or the kitbox. This can also happen when rollers are about to land and instead of coming in to land, they roll right before they land and roll into the ground or kitbox. We say they "bumped" into the kitbox and that's where the term comes from.

A bumper most times can be "fixed". A rolldown, on the other hand, cannot. A rolldown is a bird that will roll all the way down regardless of where it is in flight or how long it has been flying. A true rolldown will roll down while flying at 10' or 100' and hit the ground. Alot of times, they will either injure themselves or kill themselves in the process. Rolldowns are a no-no in the hobby and you do not want those in your loft. Most deep rollers (those going over 60' or young birds a few months rolling 40'+) will eventually turn into rolldowns. There are a few guys with deep deep birds but that also means they probably breed a few rolldowns as well. 

So sometimes people see a bumper and think it's a rolldown. All you have to remember is that a rolldown will roll all the way down to the ground whenever it rolls. A bumper only "bumps" or rolls into the ground/kitbox while coming out of the kitbox or while it's about to land. 

Hope that helps. Any questions, fire away and I will do my best to answer them.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the help!

Would Tom Williams of Kansas Citybe a good placr to get some birds from?
Im interested in getting into rollers


----------



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

a 100' and not rollin down? i would have to go see that with my own eyes. but like they say you a gonna have a few rolldowns if yr family of birds have enough spin


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

2y4life said:


> Yes, I believe that guy is Tom Williams of Kansas City.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate, Thats awesome, Yeah I have a few that bumped as youngins but now seem ok, Can you breed good birds using roll downers paired to good controlled spinners or is it best not to breed from these roll down birds?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Thanks Mate, Thats awesome, Yeah I have a few that bumped as youngins but now seem ok, Can you breed good birds using roll downers paired to good controlled spinners or is it best not to breed from these roll down birds?


Best idea is not to breed from rolldowns as it will lead to a much higher percentage of rolldowns. Do not breed from them is my advice.


----------

